# Hace hambre



## yaya.mx

Alo a todos, ¿cómo se podría decir "hace hambre" en italiano?

"Fa fame" como que no suena muy bien , ¿no?

Sé que tampoco en español es muy correcto que digamos, pero al menos yo lo uso mucho.


----------



## Cristina.

Ciao!
C'è fame


----------



## Mickele

Ciao. Forse "*Mette fame*"...


----------



## irene.acler

"C'è fame" non mi suona.
Yaya, qué quieres decir exactamente con "hace hambre"?


----------



## kolya97

Disculpen que me meta. "Hace hambre" es una forma impersonal de decir "tengo o tenemos hambre".


----------



## yaya.mx

Hmmm.. Es como una manera de decir "tengo hambre"... No tiene mucho sentido pero se usa, o al menos yo lo uso... 

Como decir "hace frío", sé que para hambre no sería correcto decirlo, pero a mi me gusta como se oye


----------



## Cristina.

Sí, en España se puede decir, por ejemplo:
¿hace un partida? / ¿hace una fiesta?/ ¿hace un vermú? = ¿Te/Os apetece...?/¿Quieres/Queréis....? = ti va..?/vi va...?
La verdad sea dicha, ¿hace hambre? nunca lo he oído.


----------



## irene.acler

Bueno, gracias por la explicación!


----------



## xeneize

"Hace hambre" se usa en América...No sé si en italiano habría una expresión similar.


----------



## Rayines

yaya.mx said:


> ....................Como decir "hace frío", sé que para hambre no sería correcto decirlo.............


Claro, es diferente decir "hace frío/calor", porque en ese caso nos estamos refiriendo a la naturaleza (por eso el impersonal "hace"), en cambio el "hambre" es producto de nuestro estómago (o mente), por eso se dice "tengo" hambre. Por supuesto, siempre puede haber costumbres locales.
Acá lo diríamos sólo como una especie de broma: "¿Hace hambre por aquí?", pero la verdad es que nunca lo escuché.


----------



## irene.acler

En italiano se dice "ho fame". "Fa fame" no creo que se pueda decir..
Remitiendo al post #7, con esas otras expresiones en cambio sí se puede: _fa/fai un festa?,_ _fai una partita?._


----------



## Cristina.

Ho fame se dice de toda la vida = tengo hambre
Aquí se dice mucho 'tener buen saque' = comer mucho.
Tienes buen saque = comes mucho = sei una buona forchetta (tenedor )
También se dice tienes buen diente= sei una buona forchetta .
C'è fame? se puede traducir por ¿hay hambre? (impersonale) o no se dice c'è fame?


----------



## Angel.Aura

Forse noi diremmo semplicemente "Che fame!". 
Altre espressioni tipo "C'è fame, qui" (indicando il proprio stomaco) non mi suonano familiari. Sono più una sorta di gergo, di linguaggio in codice tra persone che si conoscono bene.

Per quanto riguarda il post 7, credo che io userei "Eeee... una partitella/bevutina/cenetta?" (per dire "E che ne pensi di...?").

Ha senso, per voi?


----------



## Cristina.

Grazie, Angel, adesso è tutto chiaro.


----------



## claudine2006

Rayines said:


> Acá lo diríamos sólo como una especie de broma: "¿Hace hambre por aquí?", pero la verdad es que nunca lo escuché.


En italiano se podría decir:
Qualcuno ha fame? (pregunta retórica....)


----------



## Rayines

claudine2006 said:


> En italiano se podría decir:
> Qualcuno ha fame? (pregunta retórica....)


Claudine, no entiendo italiano , pero si esto significa "¿Alguien tiene hambre?", por supuesto que sí lo decimos .


----------



## mjbrolania

Bueno ¿sabes lo que pasa? que eso de "hace hambre", salvo que lo digas de cachondeo, no es español...


----------



## yaya.mx

De hecho, yo lo uso de pura cura, entre amigos


----------



## mjbrolania

entonces perfecto. Yo también lo uso en ese tipo de foros y siempre de broma. Entonces ya tienes tu traducción


----------



## claudine2006

Rayines said:


> Claudine, no entiendo italiano , pero si esto significa "¿Alguien tiene hambre?", por supuesto que sí lo decimos .


Eso es. Y en italiano se dice de broma, entre amigos.


----------

